# Hydroxyzine is crazy!!



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I got this as an alternate to benzos because I can only take benzos twice a week. 

Anyways, hydroxyzine is absolutely crazy!! I feel foggy and its hard to think hard but..........I feel very relaxed. I don't over think things. I am doing things on accident like talking and interrupting I normally wouldn't do.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Dude, it's beefed up benadryl. No discernible effect on me whatsoever.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Really? I'm like really out of it. It's so weird.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

barry1685 said:


> I got this as an alternate to benzos because I can only take benzos twice a week.
> 
> Anyways, hydroxyzine is absolutely crazy!! I feel foggy and its hard to think hard but..........I feel very relaxed. I don't over think things. I am doing things on accident like talking and interrupting I normally wouldn't do.


how much do you take? until now I've only taken it for sleeping (max dose 50mg)


----------



## donaldduck (Feb 3, 2012)

Hydroxyzine is a great anti-histamine, especially because it is safer to take than the usual over the counter alternatives (benadryl) - it has few side effects and is generally well tolerated. It might not be as great for allergies, but as an atypical anxiolytic serves right. If the sedation is troubling you take it strictly before sleep and/or lower your daytime dosage. Have you tried combining it with piracetam or other nootropics to counter the cognitive dysfunction?


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I think it has 5-HT2 blocking effects, unlike Benadryl (diphenhydramine) which is just antihistamine + antimuscarinic. Benadryl won't do much for anxiety, but some 1st gen antihistamines like hydroxyzine and cyproheptadine can be good for anxiety as they block anxiogenic serotonin receptors.


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

Hydroxyzine is great for sleep, tension and generalised anxiety. It seems that it's mechanism of action is blocking h1 and 5ht2a receptors. 

I would also try captodiame but it's not on the market here...


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Oh awesome. Yea I definitively knew it wasn't placebo effect because it was a solid effect. I'll see if it happens again next time I take it. It worked very well for me but the sleepiness kicked in after it wore off for me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

It is pretty cool for anxiety, allergies, itching, appetite, and sleep. However be warned about its ability to potentate opioids of an exponential factor. You will easily risk OD'ing of SEVERE CNS depression, more than would occur from taking either alone in equivalent doses.


----------

